# please help



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

Hi there 
Well yesterday i went out to feed our guiena pigs and i thought they were dead 
well got them out and all floppy, so took them inside and got water into them.
Now one is fine and the other one is not too bad but because they were dehidrated my other one can not walk properly at the moment so what do i do, i want to take him vets but hubby wants to see how he goes. 
Thanks


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

lau02 said:


> Hi there
> Well yesterday i went out to feed our guiena pigs and i thought they were dead
> well got them out and all floppy, so took them inside and got water into them.
> Now one is fine and the other one is not too bad but because they were dehidrated my other one can not walk properly at the moment so what do i do, i want to take him vets but hubby wants to see how he goes.
> Thanks


sorry i don't no much a bout guiena pig's! maybe call the vet and ask?


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

I'd call the vet and jusst ask to be on safe side


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

You need to get them to a vet. Sounds like heat stroke to me.

Where abouts is your hutch situated?


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

The hutch is in the garden but there is no shade and i now have the guiena pigs indoors for now until it cools down.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

If there is no shade, then you need to keep them in permanently, otherwise they will die in the heat.


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

ok i will be keeping them in any way .


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Thats good. You can still put them in a run, aslong as it covered so is nice and shady.

I hope they both make it, and that there is no permanent damage.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

oh yeah, defo sounds like heat stroke!!! get an ice pod, i got one yesterday from pets at home, you put it in the freezer, and they can cool down on it


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I hope the guinea pigs are doing better.
Mine are in the garden, but the hutch is in a shady corner.


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

he is doing a bit better now. I phoned the vets and it would cost 40 pounds just to see him. So i was not impressed with the vets.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

They are expensive but sometimes it just has to be done. This might be a stupid question, but can you get insurance?

Char
xxx


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

To keep Indi my rabbit cool I fill a few bottles with water and freeze them , then put them in the hutch under some hay.


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for your replies everyone. He seems to be doing fine now he is moving like he should and i am so pleased i really am.


----------

